# [SOLVED] pc won't boot but has power/fans go crazy



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

I built myself a new computer a while ago from all new parts.. except he RAM. So I ordered some new RAM to put in my old computer ( a dell) and I was going to give it to my parents. (its been about a month sense I have touched my old pc). I put in the RAM etc everything is fine im 90% sure I did not forget anything.. but...

As soon as I connect the power to the computer all the fans, and I mean ALL the fans, in the pc turn on, but the pc doesn't go through post or anything.. the monitor doesn't even detect the pc is on. And the fan thats on the side of the case cooling the heatsink is on full blast, sounds like a freakin vaccum cleaner. All this happens as soon as it has power... The power light on the pc turns on as soon as I give it power and the only way I can turn it off is to disconnect the power cord from the power supply

its a dell 8400 mobo
stock pentium 4 processor
radeon 9800 pro XT 
corsair 500watt psu
and 2gig ddr2 crucial RAM


I'm heading out for a bit so I won't be messing with it again until tonight... I'm open to ANY suggestions and feel free to talk to me like I'm a retard.. because I'm very good at looking over the small things that make ALL the difference :/


Thanks,
ynell


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: pc won't boot but has power/fans go crazy*

To eliminate the new ram try using 1 stick of the old ram and see if it boots.


----------



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: pc won't boot but has power/fans go crazy*

Yeah the first thing i did was take out the RAM completely to see if the mobo beeped at me but it didnt.. i went ahead and tried some old RAM anyways but no change...

I just dont understand how it can kick itself on as soon as the psu has power.. it acts like I DID turn it on.. then it just hangs and doesnt post... and it won't let me turn it off with the power button.. 

weird eh?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: pc won't boot but has power/fans go crazy*

Try clearing the CMOS with the jumper on the motherboard, and have a look at the capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of leakage or domed tops> http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5


----------



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: pc won't boot but has power/fans go crazy*

it worked!  I didn't even think to try that haha thanks a million  I ran into a few snags afterwards.. but its all good now  thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you have it up and running


----------

